# Steph To Larry Brown: Stop Talking To The Press Behind My Back



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The day after the Marbury-Brown soap opera resurfaced in Orlando, the two main characters were sticking to their theories as to why the headstrong point guard took only seven shots - without making one - in Wednesday night's loss to the Magic. Not surprisingly, their views were polar opposites, and Marbury seemed disappointed that Brown went public with his criticism without ever addressing it with him.
> 
> "He didn't say one word to me about (Wednesday) night," Marbury said following practice yesterday at Marquette University.
> 
> ...


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/378869p-321798c.html



> "I have to be an extension of him" on the court, Marbury said. "The lines of communication always have to be open. It's a process that's taking place every day. Every day I'm trying to get better at doing exactly what he wants.


http://www.nytimes.com/2005/12/30/sports/basketball/30knicks.html

I feel if Larry didn't like the fact that Steph wasn't taking enough shots, he should have told him to be more aggressive during the huddle. If Steph accusations is correct then why didn't he talk to his point guard after the game if he didn't like what he see? That's part of a head coaches job is to point out the mistakes and give direction.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I agree brown need to talk to his point guard.


----------



## 85 lakers (Dec 22, 2005)

I posted on another thread here that Marbury's days are numbered. Again - I really like him, and think he can succeed here ... but Brown seems to have it out for him.

And as much as Zeke loves Marbury, he knows that Next Town Brown is a winner, and can take this team to the promised land.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Shouldn't assume...*

that LB has not talked to Marbury. I know he didn't talk to him after the Orlando game but there is no way we can say he has not been communicating with him all season. No way Steph thinks he played a good game last time out. This is all BS and needs to get fixed ASAP. LB is the coach and there is a far too much political crap going on. Play ball the coaches way or leave. Not aimed specifically at Marbury but everyone who bucks their coach. Players generally have too much power these days.


----------



## LetsGo! (Oct 31, 2005)

I think both guys are being stubborn right now because we of our losing ways. Losing makes everything alot more difficult, especially a star player/star coach relationship. Marbury is wilting though, his passive attitude to try and please Brown is hurting our teams chances to win. He needs to be agressive and do what he does. All I can keep hearing out of Steph's mouth is his concern of winning, that's how he plays, to win. Well, Steph, if you do your thing and in the process get us rollling with a couple of W's, im sure both both you and LB will be giving hugs on the sidelines. We Knick fans need to see less tabloid fodder and more wins!!! I know we are 7-20, but a little hot streak isnt out of the question, we have the talent, Steph has to be the guy to lead us, so stop SULKING Steph and start killing dudes out there!


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I think LB should have spoke to him about it in games not just in practice ...and definitely not to the press, with the added burden of losing dragging steph's name through the mud only makes things worse.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Stephon Marbury's not a 1 guard, he's a 2 guard, And LB each and every night wants it proven, so that when the time comes, Isiah gets a deal done for a PG.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I agree that LB should not talk to the media behind his player's back. If I were the player, I would find it highly disrespectful. Maybe LB is trying to bring out the beast inside Marbury? Maybe he thinks that will make Marbury stronger?


----------



## AIFan (Oct 23, 2005)

wow, LB taking shots at his PG via the media? I can't remember the last time that ever happened. :angel:


----------



## The Rebirth (Dec 23, 2005)

AIFan said:


> wow, LB taking shots at his PG via the media? I can't remember the last time that ever happened. :angel:


haha. allen iverson. *cough* *cough* lol. anyways, it seems like marbury is having a harder time with larry than allen did. i just hope they get their relationship turned around. when larry first signed with the knicks i thought he was going to make steph and all star. i guess that wont be happening anytime soon.


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Shouldn't assume...*

This always happy with Brown. That guy's a freakin drama queen. Remember all the Iverson trade rumors before Brown left Philly? This is just in Brown's nature. Too much estrogen in his system if you ask me. The point is, you shouldn't go to the media before talking to your player first, especially you're star player.



alphadog said:


> that LB has not talked to Marbury. I know he didn't talk to him after the Orlando game but there is no way we can say he has not been communicating with him all season. No way Steph thinks he played a good game last time out. This is all BS and needs to get fixed ASAP. LB is the coach and there is a far too much political crap going on. Play ball the coaches way or leave. Not aimed specifically at Marbury but everyone who bucks their coach. Players generally have too much power these days.


Marbury's BEEN trying to do what Brown tells him. That's not easy to do. Brown needs to communicate with his PG both in and out of games. Why are you so quick to blame the player? I don't think you've placed any blame once on Larry Brown. It was his lineup fiddling that cursed the Knicks. Now that he put David Lee in the lineup, they're doing well. Which is something probably the whole city of NY already knew. But I guess LB isn't as smart as we think he is.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Whatever*

First, YOU have NO idea what is said by players or coaches or when. Secondly, YOU have NO idea who is trying to do what, even though you speak in certainties. I prefer to use a guys track record to base opinions on. Brown has a positive one....Marbury does not. BTW, I thought Marbury was brilliant against the Wiz....actually the whole team played well. I guess that is not because of LB, though. I'll be waiting for you to eat crow at the end of the season, when his work is paying off and the team is progressing. We are solid at the 3,4,and 5, and if Marbury plays the way he did the last couple, we are also very good at the 1. While IT has flaws, you have to ask yourself how we got to where we are (a young athletic team with tons of talent and potential), from where we were (an old slow, small team with the ability to go nowhere) in just over a year. Only Chicago changed as much as quickly during rebuilding and they have stalled somewhat. If IT works a trade for a good 2, this team will be very dangerous next year.


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Whatever*

???? Marbury has said he's been trying to do what Brown wants. Marbury has gone many single-digit scoring games. He's trying his best. He's not hogging the ball. And I could care less about track record that only counts when you're trying to get the job. What I'm looking at is the results. And we've won two in a row because he's finally giving the rookies a chance. So, I have no clue what the point of your post was. Before we started playing well, YOU'VE been justifying why he should play the veterans. You said the rookies would make too many mistakes. Now you're saying it's good he's playng the rookies only because you see the results. Stop the hypocrisy please. You flip-flop more than John Kerry. You'll defend LB to the grave. They could go 0-82 and you wouldn't place any blame LB. You give him too much credit and the players NO credit at all. Get a clue. I've been saying all season for LB to stop playing the worthless vets, and you kept justifying why he SHOULD. Your "know-it-all" act doesn't work when you keep being proven wrong.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*First...*

you don't understand anything. Of course Marbury says he is trying to do what LB wants. What do you think he should say? And if you watched the Orland debacle you can clearly see SM is doggin it and pouting. Why do you think there was problems? Why do you think EVERY writer and analyst had the same opinion? I'll tell you why...it was obvious to anyone that has been around the game for any time. By the way....when did I EVER say he should play the vets? Go back and read. I have ALWAYS been in favor of three young guys + Curry starting...right from the beginning. If you think track record is not a good indicator of future performance, you're not much of a thinker. I never said the rookies should sit. I MAY have said the rookies will make lots of mistakes. If I did, I think it was a no brainer statement. Of course all rookies will make mistakes and struggle defensively. You think otherwise? I said that I will live with the mistakes. And before you accuse me of more BOGUS claims, why don't you go back and dig up those posts where I say all these things. I never said LB was without mistakes...just as I never said the team only wins because of LB. You are an angry, petty young man with a reading comprehension problem. 

I stand by my assessment of JC. He nearly cost us our first win after costing us the previous game. He just makes too many mistakes at the end because of his horrible judgement. LIke I said...bring him off the bench for offensive spark. Of course, you have more excuses for him, I'm sure. Marbury is the one player that may yet prove me wrong. He had a brilliant game last night. If he maintains it, I have no problem admitting I was wrong about him. We'll see at the end of the year.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: First...*



alphadog said:


> you don't understand anything. Of course Marbury says he is trying to do what LB wants. What do you think he should say? And if you watched the Orland debacle you can clearly see SM is doggin it and pouting. Why do you think there was problems? Why do you think EVERY writer and analyst had the same opinion? I'll tell you why...it was obvious to anyone that has been around the game for any time. By the way....when did I EVER say he should play the vets? Go back and read. I have ALWAYS been in favor of three young guys + Curry starting...right from the beginning. If you think track record is not a good indicator of future performance, you're not much of a thinker. I never said the rookies should sit. I MAY have said the rookies will make lots of mistakes. If I did, I think it was a no brainer statement. Of course all rookies will make mistakes and struggle defensively. You think otherwise? I said that I will live with the mistakes. And before you accuse me of more BOGUS claims, why don't you go back and dig up those posts where I say all these things. I never said LB was without mistakes...just as I never said the team only wins because of LB. You are an angry, petty young man with a reading comprehension problem.
> 
> I stand by my assessment of JC. He nearly cost us our first win after costing us the previous game. He just makes too many mistakes at the end because of his horrible judgement. LIke I said...bring him off the bench for offensive spark. Of course, you have more excuses for him, I'm sure. Marbury is the one player that may yet prove me wrong. He had a brilliant game last night. If he maintains it, I have no problem admitting I was wrong about him. We'll see at the end of the year.


What u mean larry brown has a good track record? Iverson and Billups said they had problems with him.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

*Re: First...*



NYKBaller said:


> What u mean larry brown has a good track record? Iverson and Billups said they had problems with him.


Finals, Finals, Conference finals, Clippers to the playoffs, playoffs, playoffs, playoffs.

He's taken every team he's been with to the playoffs, and he's coached some crappy teams. That's what I call a good track record. Iverson eventually got the picture. Billups eventually got the picture. Marbury seems to be getting the picture going by the last few games. Each time it's yielded results. This team right now looks like a playoff contender and possibly a second round team. The need for a quality rebounder is still blatently evident, but over the course of the past few games, this team has not only run well with their opponents and shown that athleticism that Isiah rants and raves over, but they have shown a great improvement in the fundementals, taking high percentage shots, passing the ball around, getting assists, and making a good team effort on rebounding, though they still need to improve a little bit there. The next thing to fall into place will be the defense and then everything will be set. It took some time to get the roster straight and now you're seeing the fundementals which he has used to improve every team he has been with thus far and used to take his last three teams deep in the playoffs. The man knows what he's doing. When the point guard with the inflated ego realizes this, they'll be fine. Don't worry. He'll get it just like the last two did. This team will be fine.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Whatever problems AI and Billups had...*

Both have gone on record as saying LB was a great coach and teacher who made them better. In fact, I read a quote by AI when Marbury was fighting with LB earlier that basically said that he wished he had figured out LB earlier and not wasted time. Great coach without much flexibility. He has a firm philosophy.......he coaches and you play....HIS way.


----------

